# Introduction



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi there. I'm Yulia from Ontario, Canada. I became mommy to 2 cats in April 2009 when I moved in with my then boyfriend (now hubby). We recently lost our youngest kitty, the most difficult 20 hours of our lives. She was only 8, and incredibly loved. After her death I went into full reading mode about cats' nutrition, diseases, etc. Our other cat is 12, and is our sunshine (he is a ginger tabby). I hope to find here a lot of tips, nutrition ideas, so my kitty is healthy and happy.
Thank you for reading, and I will definitely post some pics of my cat when I figure it out.


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

Monkey (ginger tabby) and our dearly missed girl Buffy


----------



## MrsWho? (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your little kitty.


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

*Our cats still together*

Our kitties were never friends, and we always tried to catch the moments when they were close


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's one of the cutest pictures ever! Black cats and ginger cats are so special.


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

so cute! i love how buffy is just poking her head out from under the automan. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you, Buffy loved it there because Monkey was too big to get under there, and she could have her peace and quiet


----------



## KE8 (Jun 8, 2012)

What a cute picture. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive always said Orange kitties are the solid citizens of the cat world. They are so special. Your photo was fabulous. I totally loved it. Buffy looked like a total cutie. That photo should be in a photo contest. You can read so much into it! Arent cats a Kick! cats bring such joy. Then leave with a piece of our hearts. to be given back when we meet them again on the other side.

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss - love the picture - such pretty cats!


----------



## Tammy74 (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a cat named 'monkey' as well growing up. She was the scrawny little runt of the litter, who lived to nearly 20 years old!


----------

